
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (May 2017) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
hive_mind
"Professor wants a Summer Gig"

    
    
        Location: remote or on the beach in SoCal or FL.
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: N/A
        Technologies: javascript, php, database, SPSS. Know some: R, ReactJS, python, machine learning (did Andrew Ng's MOOC), bitcoin (did the Princeton MOOC)
        Résumé/CV: see below
        Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area.

I get summers off. I want to visit SoCal or FL for 3 months during summer 2017
to learn surfing (I'm a young-at-heart, very physically active male 44 year
old, never married, no kids).

During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up or some such. Don't need
pay, but sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up. I consider myself well-versed in human communication,
cognitive biases, UI/UX design, pricing, coaching.

I'm well read. My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include:

    
    
        - Hacker News
        - Nassim Taleb
        - Daniel Kahneman
        - Marc Andreessen
        - Paul Graham (Y Combinator)
        - Scott Adams (creator of Dilbert)
        - Derek Sivers
    

I'm huge into hacking "learning." I've studied Spanish (Pimsleur Level IV and
Michel Thomas Foundation) and French (Pimsleur Level I and Michel Thomas
Foundation), and am fluent in English and Hindi. I have a PhD, and hope to do
a J.D. one day. Good cook, regular meditator. Originally from India, I have my
green card, and expect to have citizenship in mid-June.

------
AlexITC
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes (Prior remote working experience)

Willing to relocate: No (Remote only)

Technologies: Scala, Java, Ruby, JavaScript, Git, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Jax-RS,
Slick, Finatra, Sinatra, Security, Web, AngularJS, APIs, Apache Spark, Hadoop,
Docker.

Résumé/CV: I'm a generalist who have worked in several areas (embedded
devices, j2me, android, desktop, web, back-end, front-end, BigData), currently
I work mostly with Web Applications and BigData.

I can do a lot of things and I can learn fast what I'm required to.

I'm focused on writing maintainable, secure and scalable applications, I
always try to apply good coding practices to make the life easier of the
people who will work with my code.

I'm pretty interested in security related things, I've been passionate about
security for the last years, I know about common vulnerabilities (exploit and
prevent) and how to write secure software. It can be good to mention that I
learned to program because I was trying to do reverse engineering like 8 years
ago and took assembler as my first language which I learned by myself.

I've experience working with demanding clients, switching schedules to what a
client prefers and I have great communication skills.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-
hernandez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-hernandez)

Email: alexis22229@gmail.com

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
minimaxir
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, Python, SQL/PostgreSQL, Data Visualization, ggplot2, scikit-
learn, Apache Spark, TensorFlow, Keras

Résumé/CV: [http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf](http://minimaxir.com/max-woolf-
resume-2017-redacted.pdf)

Email: max[at]minimaxir.com

I am a former Apple Software QA Engineer looking for a data analysis/software
engineering role in the city. My portfolio/blog is at
[http://minimaxir.com](http://minimaxir.com) and I comment a lot on Hacker
News too.

------
felipegalvao

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React / Redux, Python / Django, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript / jQuery, Jest / Enzyme / Chai
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
      Github: https://github.com/felipegalvao
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
    

Hi, my name is Felipe. I'm a web developer with 4 years of experience. Started
as a founder of an ecommerce, which I built with Django, and now I work as a
Freelancer. I'm comfortable with the technologies listed above and I'm also a
fast learner, in case I need to learn new ones.

Lately, I have been building personal projects with React, like a Personal
Finances Manager ([https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-finance-
redux](https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-finance-redux)) and a Project
Manager Web App, ([https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-project-
manager](https://github.com/felipegalvao/react-project-manager)), kind of a
Basecamp / Asana clone, using Firebase, React Router, Jest / Enzynme / Chai
and some animations, which is not entirely functional.

------
vijay_nair
Location: Coimbatore, India

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Mongo, React, Node, D3, Nginx, WordPress, Bootstrap, Photoshop,
Sketch, Principle

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Zey1sgC-
CrKb8ZEsxTuKAZwD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Zey1sgC-
CrKb8ZEsxTuKAZwDDuFmusnyuJidwYSFRCo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Designer of Branding & Identity for io.js (now Node.js) selected out of 250+
competing entries, later featured as "Project of the Day" on Behance:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept). Also did
social media graphics — icons, avatars and banners — for them:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Experienced (5 years) full-stack web developer on the MORN (Mongo-React-
Node/Nginx) stack.

Portfolio: [https://www.dffrnt.com](https://www.dffrnt.com)

------
bendozy
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, Node, Redis, MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase, React,
React-Native, Laravel, Vue, Angular, Loopback, vagrant.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIje...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ealnd8jww5xkavb/ChidozieBernardIjeomahresume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: bendozy@gmail.com

------
jswt001
Location: San Jose, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/C++, Java, JavaScript, Android, Spark, Hive, Hadoop,
Pig, Weka, UNIX, Machine learning, Scikit-learn

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/RulwJZ](https://goo.gl/RulwJZ)

Email: jswt001@gmail.com

Website: [http://jashwanth.in](http://jashwanth.in)

------
dennisquicksort
Location: Toronto, ON ( Canada)

Remote: No. (though perfectly willing to work on a trial basis remotely before
relocating.)

Willing to relocate: Yes (US only - If you are based in US, I will expect
efforts from you to apply for a US visa that leads to a P.R. A TN permit which
can be easily obtained for Canadians like me can be used as a stop gap
measure.

Technologies: Web, Android(out of touch) and Windows desktop apps. * 17 years
of experience on the web(from frontend to back, though my pref is mostly
backend). See résumé link below for further details.

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9](http://tinyurl.com/n5bdsd9)
(downloadable in .doc, github code also available)

Email: dennis_quicksort-1@yahoo.com

* =not that the number of years of experience matters, but 20 somethings shallow 'software-is-my-only-passion' kids are annoying,(I'm fine with the young, wise, humble ones). I prefer working with silver hairs(or ones born with silver hair - like I was :)) who have life/opinions/wisdom beyond software. Take Care.

\---------Ignore below this, these are keywords that should be meaningless to
you-----------

 _ASP.NET, .NET, Java (J2EE ) - Servlets, JSP, JDBC, EJB (Limited Experience),
JavaMail, Junit, ANT, Maven, log4j, SQL, T-SQL, PL /SQL, stored procedures,
cron jobs, LINQ, HTML, HTML5, DHTML, XHTML, ASP, PHP, C#, XML, SOAP, Web
Services, WSDL, CXF, Axis, XPath, XSLT, AJAX, VB6, Windows Forms, Crystal
Reports, JavaScript, CSS, CSS3, ActionScript, Flash, Object oriented
programming, Optimizeit, javadoc, Popchart Java, VtigerCRM, Smarty, jQuery,
Jquery UI, phpMyAdmin, Visual Studio.Net IDE, Netbeans, Eclipse, VJ++, VSS,
SVN, Dreamweaver, TOAD, Winmerge, Microsoft Visio, Microsoft Project, Mantis,
Java on Android, Android SDK, AVD Manager, Android Emulator, Android Debug
Bridge, Databases – Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, MS Access, SQLite_

------
kinopuff
Hi there! I'm a full-stack web developer with a few years under my belt,
looking to specialize in front-end or back-end engineering. I'm currently in
Orlando, FL and will be relocating to Seattle on May 19th. I like comics, the
arts, technology, and video games.

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Orlando→Seattle

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), JS (React, jQuery), HTML5, CSS,
Bootstrap, Git, MySQL, Vagrant, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/ksxurqs](http://tinyurl.com/ksxurqs)

Email: elizabeth.williams09@gmail.com

Etc:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ewilliams09/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ewilliams09/)

[https://github.com/wizzah](https://github.com/wizzah)

------
Michael__T
Junior Rails/JS developer remote or in Aalborg, Denmark.

Location: Aalborg, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, C#, SQL/PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS,
learning JS.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7hv0aaamytPM2VILXJpUmt6RUU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7hv0aaamytPM2VILXJpUmt6RUU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Asy-dk@live.dk

I'm a student finishing up my AP degree in computer science, and I am
currently interning as a junior fullstack Ruby on Rails developer as a part of
my final project. I am therefore looking for a junior dev position, as well as
freelance tasks. I am a fast learner, and I thrive in a busy day to day
environment.

I am able to start at the beginning of July.

Feel free to contact me in regards to this post

------
alanctkc
Location: Kansas City

Remote: Yes, contract

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, React (preferred)

Résumé/CV: [http://tentmaker.co/](http://tentmaker.co/)

Email: alan@tentmaker.co

I've worked as a developer, manager, and founder with several successful
ventures and have come to love not just technical challenges, but creating
products that delight users. Some areas of narrower interest to me beyond
coding: user experience and empathy, rewrites, near-real-time architectures,
and continuous delivery.

I'm testing the waters at the moment, currently full time employed as a lead
developer/manager for a larger company, but I have been considering entering
back into contract work for the right projects.

Small, non-venture-backed businesses very welcome.

Please reach out!

------
AustinGrandt
Location: Midwest, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JS, Angular, LESS, Node, jQuery,
Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: [http://austingrandt.com/](http://austingrandt.com/) and
[https://github.com/doompatrol](https://github.com/doompatrol)

Email: austin.grandt@gmail.com

Midwest based developer with a lot of front end experience. Have worked with
companies of all sizes and various technologies. Working on Alexa skills,
Chrome Extensions, and web apps in current role. Looking for full time if
possible and would love to connect with any companies looking for Midwest or
remote developers.

------
rlbaker
Location: Oregon, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYI9nM4HLp-
SjJ6ZjM4Z3JHdUE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYI9nM4HLp-
SjJ6ZjM4Z3JHdUE/view)

Email: hn [at] rlbaker.net

I’m an experienced software engineer with expertise building web services with
Python and PostgreSQL. I’m also proficient with the usual Python scientific
tooling (numpy/scipy/pandas). Enjoy working in Erlang/Elixir as well.
Currently looking for remote contract work.

------
earlyriser
Location: Quebec, Canada

Remote: Yes (5 yrs of remote experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Preference: Front-End Engineer, UX Engineer (FT employee)

Technologies/Skills:

* Javascript, Angular, React, Knockout, Vue, jQuery, D3.js, Highcharts, ES6.

* Gulp, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

* AWS, CircleCI, Surge, DigitalOcean

* CSS3, Sass, Less, UX.

* Php, CodeIgniter.

* Ruby, Rails.

* MySQL, MongoDB.

* Agency, startup & consultancy experience.

* JIRA, Agile.

* English, French, Spanish.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ydqg8u5kfrvyot/Public%20CV%20Robe...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ydqg8u5kfrvyot/Public%20CV%20Robe..).

[http://robertomartinez.info](http://robertomartinez.info)

Email: romama [at] gmail.com

------
mbelsky

      Location: Russia, GMT +3
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Mobile, Android, iOS
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/HOLCkM
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbelsky
      Email: public.belsky@gmail.com

I specialize in the development and maintenance of native Android & iOS
applications for small and midsize businesses. In the last 5 years, I have
helped 10 companies build mobile solutions. Your satisfaction and working
software are my priority targets.

------
Robelius
Location: Northern California

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, CAD, CAM, CAE, Lean Processes, Machining, Quality
Engineering (More in resume)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B50MTzO6nl2wdjg5dWd0VV9QWk...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B50MTzO6nl2wdjg5dWd0VV9QWkk)

Email: In Resume

Been a lurker on HN for almost 6 years, but just had the idea to post here for
an internship. I'm a Manufacturing Engineering student in California, looking
for something over the summer geared towards process or quality engineering.

------
Hamatti

        Location: Turku/Helsinki, Finland
        Remote: No
        Willing to relocate: Yes, to Berlin/Amsterdam
        Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, Ruby on Rails, SQL
        Resume/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/juhamattisantala
        Email: juhamattisantala@gmail.com
    

I'm a full-stack web developer with experience in building SaaS services in
couple of startups, Chartio in San Francisco and Smartly.io in Helsinki. Since
09/2015 I've been a community manager in an entrepreneurship community /
coworking space helping young entrepreneurs to get started and network.

I have a wide perspective on product development from both the technical side
(I can code and build stuff, been doing that since I was 11 or 12) and the
business/customer side (from seeing dozens of startups get started and working
in small startups myself). Analytics and data is really close to my heart and
working as a data engineer would be awesome.

I'm also a good community manager. My background there is in non-profits such
as Rails Girls and my current work at Boost Turku. I also run a tech meetup
Turku <3 Frontend for local developers that has gathered over 300 people in a
bit over a year to the community.

Learn more about me at [https://hirejuhis.com](https://hirejuhis.com) and
[http://hamatti.org](http://hamatti.org). I'm available starting October and
willing to move.

------
mistadarcy
Quick Intro: Entirely self-taught developer (was a Fulbright/Drexel mechanical
engineer for CubeSats) and can learn new stacks as needed. I am bilingual
Korean with network in Seoul's startup scene, and possess Korean green card
granting me the ability to found companies and seek seed funding from Korean
startup assistance programs. Also open to managing Korean dev team for US-
based projects, where you can get 3-4 Korean developers for the price of 1
Valley developer. The going rate for a developer in Korea is $35,000-$40,000
annually.

Location: Currently in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA. Will be between USA
and South Korea once remote.

Remote: Yes - Remote required.

Willing to relocate: I am willing to be on-site for some months before going
remote to become familiar with such aspects as the business model, codebase
and applications, and/or Korean market penetration strategy.

Technologies: C#/.NET Framework, SQL databases, Ruby, iOS (Swift), C/Embedded,
Matlab. Also experience with HTML/CSS/JS, Python. See Angel profile for iOS
and embedded projects.

Résumé/CV:
[http://techresume.mathewdarcy.com](http://techresume.mathewdarcy.com)

Angel: [http://AngelList.mathewdarcy.com](http://AngelList.mathewdarcy.com)

GitHub: [http://github.mathewdarcy.com](http://github.mathewdarcy.com)

Email: matt.m.darcy at gmail

------
vjankov
Location: Santa Cruz, San Jose CA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Node, Android/Java, D3, Git, Heroku, Google App Engine

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scsoftwaredev](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scsoftwaredev)

Email: vicyankoff@gmail.com

I focus chatbots and conversational agents, and my last project was a
Messenger healthbot for symptoms diagnosis. I have a Masters Degree in Machine
Learning and specialize in NLP and Data Science. I have been an Android and
SQL dev in the past.

------
pi_neutrino
Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right role, maybe!

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx?dl=0)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

I've been in professional web dev for over 10 years, 5 of which has been
remote contracting. It's great fun! I've been the lead programmer / CTO for
several startups. I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks,
chat with non-techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle
them about horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who
might find our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting,
and host a mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

------
0X1A
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Rust, JavaScript (ES6), Bootstrap, Node.js, express.js,
sequelize.js, React, jQuery, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OHM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7C6DF5T6DH1bHhFRTN2XzN6OHM/view)

Email: albcoron@gmail.com

I'm a recent grad looking to get my first full-time position. Please do not
contact me if you're looking for 10+ years experience.

------
timbram2017
Location: Dallas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, SQL, HTML/CSS, C#, Linux, Openstack,
Paramiko/Netmiko, Docker, Flask, Beautiful Soup, Selenium, Phantomjs,
socket.io, websockets, flask-socketio. Academic Experience with: C/C++, MASM
Assembly Language

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e73kdsryec6xlbe/Timothy_Bramlett_S...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e73kdsryec6xlbe/Timothy_Bramlett_Soft_Engr_Resume_2017_04_27.pdf?dl=0)

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

I am a generalist with experience creating full-stack Python web applications
that wrap backend-services I have created. Although Python is my primary
language, I am also very interested in languages like Go and perhaps even
Scala. In my next position I would really like to work on large scale web
platforms. I have a particular interest in Parallel Programming and am
actually taking a class on it now that I am loving! If you want to know more
about me feel free to check out my website:
[http://timothybramlett.com/](http://timothybramlett.com/) or just send me an
email!

------
laconictae
Location: Winchester, VA Remote: Yes, preferred Willing to Relocate: No
Technologies: C#.NET, SQL, MVC, CSS/HTML/bootstrap/jQuery Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rbd3eohtjf71ox9/Dan%20Potter%20Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rbd3eohtjf71ox9/Dan%20Potter%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: laconictae [at] gmail [dot] com

------
crisopolis
Frontend, Backend, and DevOps Engineer (call it Fullstack, if you want.)

Location: Tampa, FL, USA

Remote: Yes (current disposition)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript(Node,Vue.js,Actionhero,Hapi.js,etc)

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: hey at chriscombs.me

Site: [http://chriscombs.me/](http://chriscombs.me/)

------
lilpirate
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, NodeJS, React, Golang, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/b1bnsleehm0nsmp/Kapeel_Sable.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/b1bnsleehm0nsmp/Kapeel_Sable.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/kapeels](https://github.com/kapeels)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I will be graduating from a certificate course at UCLA next month. I have a
BEng in Computer Technology. I am currently working part-time as a Software
Engineer at UCLA for a research project. I have been freelancing since 2010
mostly working on web apps. I'm good at full-stack JavaScript. I recently
wrote a PAM module in Go and I absolutely love the language. I made a Twitter
tool when I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users to this day
([http://www.tweriod.com](http://www.tweriod.com)). I did an internship at a
startup in Berlin in the summer of 2015 mostly working on AngularJS apps. I am
willing to learn new tech and move further down the stack.

------
jamesdeanbooth
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yup! Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media and e-commerce giants. I bring a solid skill set
to a team that allows me to adapt to any design related role. And not to pat
myself on the back too much but every developer I've ever worked with has sang
my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap, React,
React-Native, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark,
TensorFlow

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
bargl
Location: Arlington, VA (moving to Seattle, WA on my own by early May) Remote:
Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (Seattle WA (or that area)) Technologies: C#,
Akka.NET, .NET, MVC, WPF, Javascript, Jquery Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B12gyGSpU_zASE9acDVQOEF3VH...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B12gyGSpU_zASE9acDVQOEF3VHM)
Email: think [dot] large [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a backend / fullstack developer who's looking to move to Seattle to be
closer to family and after a little while pursue a masters in CS with focus on
ML. I've been working in the .NET stack for 5+ years but I'm not married to
the stack. As long as you are willing to take a self taught developer who is
passionate about writing code then I may be a fit.

I love listening to .NET Rocks because they do a great job with production and
covering a wide variety of topics some specific to .NET and many more general.
I would love to get into Functional programming and an architecture around
that.

------
mlangley
Location: New Hampshire, USA

Remote: Yes please

Willing to relocate: No, but possibly willing to commute in the Greater Boston
Area

Technologies: Javascript (Node & React), PHP, MySQL, Blockchain

Resume/CV: [https://www.mlangley.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/langley-...](https://www.mlangley.net/wp-
content/uploads/2017/03/langley-resume.pdf)

Email: mike@mlangley.net

~~~
venatiodecorus
fellow seacoast NHite saying hi :)

~~~
lardo
there's literally dozens of us!

~~~
mlangley
Hey guys :) I'm over in the Monadnock Region.

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

Strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-
tested Scala code.

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

(Deep knowledge of Cassandra's internals and how to use it effectively.)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Apache Flink, Spark Streaming

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect and KafkaStreams)

Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient)

Other Secondary Skills: Akka, Git, Docker, AWS (EC2/S3), Apache Ignite, Avro,
Parquet, Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, RedShift.

Other Secondary Skills: Machine Learning with Spark (Linear / Logistic
Regression, Decision Trees, NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, TF-IDF, Frequent Pattern Mining)

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Solid experience working remotely.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
lukaszkups

        Location: Poznan (Poland)
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No - remote only
        Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js, Phonegap/Cordova, Wordpress, HTML5/CSS3, Gulp, Webpack
        Resume/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/lukaszkups
        Email: lukaszkups at gmail.com
    

I create interfaces for web & mobile, using JavaScript, Node.js and Cordova. I
have experience in working on front-end side for Django/Ruby on Rails & PHP
powered applications. If necessary, I create MVP using
Node.js/MongoDB/JavaScript (currently trying to switch from MongoDB to
Postgres relational database). I work in agile methodologies (scrum mostly)
and run various trainings about web development (front-end and overall web
apps architecture). I had also an opportunity to work in React/Redux & Angular
1.x projects as a support front-end dev (very basic experience and I don't
want to work with these technologies)

------
rakete

      Location: Osnabrück, Germany
      Remote: Yes (have previous remote work experience)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, Haskell, Golang, Emacs Lisp, Bash, Perl, SQL, Linux, KVM, Mesos, Marathon, Zookeeper, Fabric (fabfile.org not fabric.io), Nginx, Apache, Postfix, OpenLDAP, Zabbix, OpenGL, OpenCV, Qt, Parsec
      Résumé/CV: see below, more details can be requested by email
      Email: andreas@rastermann.de
    

See [https://rastermann.de](https://rastermann.de) or
[https://github.com/rakete](https://github.com/rakete) for work examples.

I am a developer with almost 10 years experience creating and maintaining
software on Linux solving all kinds of problems related to automating and
operating distributed systems. Additionally I have a computer science degree
from University of Bielefeld where I specialized in computer vision and
machine learning.

------
kshk123
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (need visa sponsorship outside India)

Technologies: C, C++, Linux, Python, Oracle, TCP/IP, socket programming, SIP,
IMS, VoIP, WebRTC, NFV, Femto

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwnH2IXgaVLyRG00enVaWE9Zc0E/view)

Email: kshk123@gmail.com

LinkedIn Profile:
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kaushikbasu2608)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kshk123/](https://github.com/kshk123/)

I am Kaushik, currently working as Technical Lead/Scrum Master in telecom
software product company in India. Extremely passionate about coding and
problem solving. My primary experience is in C++, C and Linux, open to learn
new languages and technologies.I have the experience of a seasoned
professional and the enthusiasm of a fresher.

------
acast312
Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C++, Ruby, Flask, Django, Machine Learning, Deep
Learning, AWS, Docker, Heroku, CSS, HTML5, JavaScrpt, SQL, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B880d5xB-
s_ORjIwTWxXVGc0Q0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B880d5xB-
s_ORjIwTWxXVGc0Q00)

Angel: [https://angel.co/abel-castilla](https://angel.co/abel-castilla)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abelcastilla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abelcastilla/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/acast312](https://github.com/acast312)

Email: abelicastilla@gmail.com

======================================================

Hi, I'm an experienced Fullstack engineer as well as an excellent Data
Scientist/ AI engineer. I am experienced in every aspect of software
development and can quickly adapt to new technologies.

------
eli_gottlieb
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer to stay local

Technologies: assembly, C, embedded Linux, embedded RTOS's, Haskell, Python,
scipy/numpy/matplotlib, machine learning, Ruby on Rails

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/eli-
sennesh-412126b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eli-sennesh-412126b)

Email: elisennesh@gmail.com

------
a12l
Location: Oakland, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No but willing to travel

Technologies: Multi-year working experience with Python, PHP, Javascript,
Django, Symfony 1 and 2, MySQL, Linux, AWS; recent experience with ES6, Node,
React, Redux and working knowledge of dozens of other web and database
technologies.

Resume: [https://a12l.com/resume](https://a12l.com/resume)

Email: see resume

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarondh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarondh)

Github: [https://github.com/aaronhall](https://github.com/aaronhall)

======

Software developer with ten years experience on web applications working in
backend and frontend roles for Silicon Valley companies, early stage startups,
and consulting firms. Personable and friendly, able to quickly ramp on
technology stacks and be effective, with lots of experience working on teams
(both onsite and remote) and autonomously.

------
jchio001
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA, USA Remote: No Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java, Android, PSQL, Python, Bash, HTML, CSS, React.js,
Javascript Résumé/CV: [http://tinyurl.com/jrzrj36](http://tinyurl.com/jrzrj36)
Email: jchio001@ucr.edu Website : None I'm a recent CS grad from the
University of California, Riverside (UCR) where I just recently graduated with
a 3.62 GPA. I have experiences working with Android, java, python, back-end
development, and bash both inside and outside school and have experiences
working with web development (standard javascript/React.js) . I'm mainly
looking for opportunities that involve Android/back-end/full-stack
development, but I'm also interested in opportunities involving React.js. If
you have an opportunity for me that you think fits me, please let me know!

------
chrisshroba
Backend Python Developer - Freelance

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Docker, Bash, and currently learning
front end (Vue.js)

Résumé/CV:
[http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

Email: chrisshroba at gmail

Backend python developer and CS student at the Univ. of Illinois (UIUC).

I have used both Flask and Django at work and in side projects, and would love
to help you with your project.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/u/2874789](http://stackoverflow.com/u/2874789)

I hope to work with you! :)

------
gglnx
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript/ES6+, NodeJS, VueJS, PHP (Frameworks,
TYPO3, WordPress), Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dennismorhardt.de/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/201...](https://www.dennismorhardt.de/wp-
content/uploads/sites/2/2017/05/2017-04-25-lebenslauf.pdf)

Email: info@dennismorhardt.de

Hey, I'm Dennis
([https://www.dennismorhardt.de/](https://www.dennismorhardt.de/)) from
Berlin. Currently working for an agency with mostly public clients mostly as a
frontend developer, but also some backend and DevOps. In my frontend position
I introduced workflows and tools for the whole department (like Styleguides,
Atomic Design, Merge Requests & Review Apps and more). So I'm open for
frontend and backend positions, but mixed is also fine :)

------
jobseeker072016

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Whatever you got. Lots of experience in Go, Python, Node, Google Cloud, AWS, Mongo, PHP.
      Resume: Email me
      Email: jobseeker072016@gmail.com
    

I have nearly 10 years experience at startups. I've been very earlier at
numerous companies and helped build teams and systems that run companies.
Looking for something beyond just an IC role. Eng manager, dir of eng,
architect, etc. If you have a small team and you're looking for someone to
lead it and grow it, that's me. Not opposed to writing code but want it to be
less than 50% of my job.

Also not opposed to being employee/engineer #1 (or extremely early) and doing
it all again if the company is right.

Posting anonymously because I have a job currently and obviously all of my co-
workers read HN. Email me for more info including LinkedIn.

------
always_learning
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, Django, Docker, Basic C#/C,

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/haaroonyousaf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/haaroonyousaf/)

Github: [https://github.com/haaroon](https://github.com/haaroon)

Email: info [@] haaroonyousaf [.] com

All of my information and experience resides on my linkedIn page. Feel free to
send a connect invitation.

I am currently completing an Masters degree in Computer Science at the
University of Cambridge. I am looking for temp positions/internships for the
Summer of 2017, as I am hoping to do a PhD (unless a very exciting job offer
comes my way). I have experience in software development (working in numerous
home projects, Goldman Sachs and MWR InfoSecurity) and Computer/Information
Security (MWR InfoSecurity, various hack-a-thons).

------
formula_ninguna
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, C#, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
Perl 6, Assembly, Scala, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9](http://bit.ly/2c1Rwp9)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

I'm Alex, a freelance developer. I've worked with web mostly for the last 6
years , 4 of which as a freelancer. And for rest of time I've been doing work
involving desktop, mobile, data science and security.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts)

Blog: [http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me)

Thanks && Cheers!

------
aproximation
Location: Concord, CA, USA

Remote: Yes, please, but nearby is OK as well

Willing to relocate: it depends, but prefer not to

Technologies: Web Front-end, mainly; HTML5/Javascript/CSS including jQuery of
course, a little Ionic/Angular 1 and latest. XSLT, .NET, and a smattering of
other languages/tools. Not a lot of newer frameworks unfortunately. I want to
learn React/Redux next.

Resume: [http://ge.tt/6geKDzj2](http://ge.tt/6geKDzj2)

Email: wade(dot)wade(dot)wade(dot)wade(dot)wade(dot)wade(at)gmail(dot)com -
yes, five "wade"s was taken so I went with six

The place I'm at now is reluctant to use new technologies and so I am a bit
behind the curve. But I am a quick study and eager to gain some experience in
new frameworks. My wife is disabled so working remotely is a big plus for me,
so I can help her when I can if she needs help with something.

------
avip
Location: Remote only

Tech: python | JS | C | C++ | C# | MATLAB | redis | kafka | Celery |
Microservices | Docker | aws | ...

Don't know and likely won't learn: mobile | quality frontend

Bizarrely attracted to: Data-oriented problems | ML | IoT | deleting code

Resume: please send me a problem to solve instead, and may we all live
unbiasedly ever after

Contact: pipetodevnull142857@gmail.com

------
weehlyn
Location: Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES Technologies: Java, Android, iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsWGNaZjRra2dlbVE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsWGNaZjRra2dlbVE..).

Email:lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +6 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 7 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
I-M-S
Location: Toronto

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I'm a PMI-certified product manager with 5+ years of experience
leading digital projects in software, telco, and film

Résumé/CV: CV&portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u19qva590l1fngl/AAD4jOgxsb04Gygpv...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u19qva590l1fngl/AAD4jOgxsb04GygpvX_W_GAUa?dl=0)

Email: ims@goQ4U.com

In addition to PM, I have experience as an account manager and product owner.
Having worked in a startup, a huge multinational corporation, and everything
in between, I understand both creative and business processes and can get
things done in all environments. Check out
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/imsenjanovic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/imsenjanovic/)
to learn more about me!

------
emilysachs
Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: N/A

Technologies: HTML, CSS, PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, Wordpress, Java, AngularJS,
Android Development, iOS Development, SQL, Git, Python, C, Social Media, SEO,
Responsive Design, Accessible Design

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vmlxjWiL55hxHFjGQHv1cKVU...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vmlxjWiL55hxHFjGQHv1cKVU4oUk5odiawtONxrn8as/edit)

Email: eesachs /at/ gmail /dot/ com

Hi there! I'm a recent Computer Science B.S. graduate with 3 years of
professional web development experience. I've also worked remotely on
freelance web and Android projects and would love to continue being location-
independent. Please get in touch with me if you're looking for someone to help
you with web or mobile development.

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I have a fair amount of free time each week that I could take on freelance
work or part-time work. I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years,
with Python and Django on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery
on the front-end. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js. I'm intimately familiar with schema and data migrations, including
migrations between Django projects. I've worked extensively with startups and
with distributed teams and am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE..).

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
kosiso
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.NET Core MVC, ASP.NET MVC, C#, MSSQL, MYSQL JQuery,
Javascript, LINQ, WEBAPI, SaaS, Multitenancy, HTML/CSS Bootstrap, AngularJS

Résumé/CV:https:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fafs1RzGu2Y3lPbHpWamxjaDg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fafs1RzGu2Y3lPbHpWamxjaDg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kosiso.gaxion@gmail.com

I'm a senior full stack ASP.NET MVC developer with over 7 years of experience.
I have a B.SC in COMPUTER SCIENCE with specialty in translating mathematical
calculations to computer algorithm. I understand how to do proper usage of
data structure and solid software design principles that will produce codes
that are not only easily maintainable but won't break and loose execution
speed due to high scaling and usage.

------
Berg_Quester
Location: US Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Swift, C#,
Xamarin.Forms, Objective-C, Realm, SQL, Ruby, HTML/CSS, PHP Résumé/CV/Email:
See link below

Seeking work - US, Remote

Mobile and desktop app developer with a passion for implementing great UI/UX

Experience:

* 8 Years experience in app development. * Mac and iOS using ObjC and Swift. * Cross-platform Android and iOS using Xamarin.Forms and C#.

* Also experienced in CI, unit testing, Git, Cocoapods, XML, Realm, SQL * Somewhat experienced in HTML/CSS, Ruby, PHP, XSLT

Major Past Projects:

* Several top 100 education apps, including a top 10 ranked app with 5k reviews averaging 5 stars. * Mac and iPad practice management and electronic medical record system. * Freelance: Streaming audio app for a Radio program. * Freelance: Cross-platform daily publication app using a new toolset.

For more information see mountainbranchsoftware.com

------
Abdizriel
Location: United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, SASS/LESS/CSS, Python, JavaScript(ECMA6/7), NodeJS,
AngularJS, ExpressJS, Restify, Swagger, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ,
Mocha, Chai, Sinon, Karma, AVA, Jest, Git, Mercurial, Docker, Vagrant, AWS,
Heroku, JIRA, Trello, Jenkins

Résumé/CV:
[https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix](https://view.attach.io/SkfIhyOix)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

=======================

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek](http://twitter.com/marcinmrotek)

Github: [https://github.com/Abdizriel](https://github.com/Abdizriel)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek/)

------
arcticf0x
Hello, my name is Prakash, have experience with full stack web development.
Looking for companies with a clear mission.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Java, PHP, MySQL, Git, AWS, nginx, yii,
flask, MongoDB, redis, solr, vagrant, docker

Résumé/CV: linkedin dot com /in/prakashw/

Email: prawadhwani at google mail service dot com.

------
toexitthedonut
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: yes (have 18 months prior experience)

Willing to relocate: open to discussion

Technologies:

* Back-end: LAMP stack, MySQL and MongoDB, CodeIgniter MVC, Node.js

* Front-end: vanilla JS, jQuery, React, Vue, D3.js, CSS/SASS, NPM, Grunt

* Misc: Personal graphics and game projects in .NET (XNA and MonoGame), C++ (SDL, DirectX), HLSL, WebGL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/5uruhj23kxr30g3/Chris_Cajas_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/5uruhj23kxr30g3/Chris_Cajas_resume_swe.pdf?dl=0)

Email: chris.cajas.m [gmail] [dot] com

Several years of web dev experience in smaller teams, including startup and
agency environments. Open to work at larger companies. Graduated with a BFA in
New Media in fall 2007. In addition to web dev, I also have an interest in
computer graphics, embedded programming (Arduino/AVR), game programming and
data viz.

------
kilotaras

       Location: Ukraine (UTC+2)
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Depends on offer, unlikely
       Technologies: Spark, Elasticsearch, Scala/JVM, C++, python, lately Tensorflow and Keras
       Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kilotaras
       Email:  whoishn at tboiko.com
    

I'm a developer with good background in algorithms and data structures.

I've started programming at the age of 14 for school ACM-like competition and
spent a lot of time during university years in ACM team. At the start of 2013
I've successfully finished internship at Facebook and received offer, which I
passed on.

For the last 3 years I was working in and eventually leading team building
scalable text analysis. I'm now looking for a (preferably) remote position
where I can utilize my skills.

------
p1k
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Salt Lake City, Denver, Seattle.

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Ruby, C, Gnu/Linux, PostgreSQL, Git, Julia-
lang, Numpy, NLTK, Django, Rails, Docker, GTK+, AWS, JSData, Ember.js,
Polymer, Jquery, React, APIs, Bash, TCP/IP, MongoDB, Redis, Lua, Go, Sqlite,
Bitcoin, Consensus Systems.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_vtqhhr53MENEp1Zy1KaTg0Qmc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_vtqhhr53MENEp1Zy1KaTg0Qmc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: See resume.

Github: Github.com/pik

Things I'm looking for in a company:

    
    
      Strong engineering culture (if you're fixing bugs on a couple Friday nights it's okay, if it's every Friday night: something is wrong).
    
      Interesting/novel challenges.
    
      Pro Open-Source culture.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
sellislem
\- Computer engineering graduate from the institute of Electrical and
Electronics Engineering in Algeria. Passionate about Web design, Technology
and Electronic Gadget. Freelance writer and blogger at Tech Based Blog Tech
Explicit ([http://techexplicit.tk](http://techexplicit.tk) ) \- Location:
Algeria \- Remote:Yes \- Willing to relocate: Yes \- Technologies: C/C++
programming, Android, Java, Python, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (JQuery), VHDL,
Assembly language, Matlab. \- Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-VBCyyMB6rZZC0wMTVjS2s0d0...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-VBCyyMB6rZZC0wMTVjS2s0d0k)
\- Email: sellislem@gmail.com

------
chrispecoraro
Location: American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad

Remote: Yes (two years experience working remotely both for U.S. and European
companies)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009. I have a
Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and am the
author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015),
and open source contributor. My native language is English, I speak fluent
Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
chenshuiluke
Location: Kingston, Jamaica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Android, PHP, JQuery, Semantic UI, Flask

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzu2zRVLsDQxUDNEa1ZjOHVDOUU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzu2zRVLsDQxUDNEa1ZjOHVDOUU/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: chenshuiluke@gmail.com

I'm an undergraduate set to graduate at the end of the next academic year. So
far, I have worked on a lot of personal projects which you can see on my
github ([https://github.com/chenshuiluke/](https://github.com/chenshuiluke/))
and I've worked at a telecom company as well as a local bank.

I currently can't relocate for any jobs, but I am definitely willing to work
with you remotely if you will have me.

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, ES6(basics), jQuery, C#, ASP.NET MVC, Git,
Webpack, PHP(basics)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgIYnZlXzhKcFZ6YUk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7wXEsO27YgIYnZlXzhKcFZ6YUk/view)

Email: namedbynumbers.dev@gmail.com

I've worked in Infosys from September 2015 till March 2017, mostly involving
front-end development using Vue.js. I am also learning PHP and Laravel right
now. I also tinker with game development in my free time, mostly using HTML5
and Javascript Canvas API.

My personal projects are available on
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

------
josephc
Location: India

Remote: No, prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes, _prefer to_

Technologies: Python (majorly), JavaScript, Ruby, Go, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
MongoDB, Redis, AWS.

Résumé/CV: [https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf](https://josephcs.com/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/josephchristopher](http://in.linkedin.com/in/josephchristopher)

Email: mail /at/ josephcs /dot/ com

I'm a _customer-obsessed product engineer_ who's worked as an independent
contributor & as a team. Been a core contributor to a multi-tenant SaaS
customer support product, alongside working closely with product team &
assisting customer success teams. Also, once built and shipped a product as a
sole engineer.

------
max_khatskevich
Location: around the world, based in Russia.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Australia, New Zealand, Europe.

Technologies: iOS native (Swift/Objective-C)

Résumé/CV: [http://mkh72.me](http://mkh72.me)

Email: mkh72@fastmail.com

Example project:
[https://github.com/maximkhatskevich/TrafficLights](https://github.com/maximkhatskevich/TrafficLights)

I'm senior iOS developer with strong skills in every aspect of app development
- from organizing overall development process and designing app architecture
to integrations with RESTful API and GUI programming. Fluent in Swift.
University degree in Computer Science. 10+ years of hands-on experience in
software development industry, including 5 years on iOS platform.

References are available upon request.

------
fnx--
Location: Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend (Go, Python), Frontend (HTML5, CSS3, JS), Unity3D (C#).
Willing to work with any language, developing anything (although prefer full-
stack/mobile development)

Email: fnx@tuta.io

Salary expectations: $3000/month (preferably with first month paid in advance
so I can upgrade my laptop)

------
kaitprimeau

      Location: Virginia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, remote only
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, responsive design
      Email: kaitprimeau@gmail.com
      Linkedin: https://www.linkedin.com/in/katie-primeau-90b96a101/
      Github: https://github.com/katiequin335
    

I'm a web designer and developer. I have three years experience with HTML,
CSS, Javascript, PHP, responsive design and other web design technologies. I
will graduate later this month with a degree in Information Systems
Technology, Web Design specialization. I am currently working as an unpaid
intern for the Smithsonian and a local web design firm but am actively looking
for work opportunities.

------
robertothais

      Location: New York & Berlin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Go, ES6, React, Redux, Node, Octave/Matlab, Docker
      Github: https://github.com/robertothais
      Resume: https://keybase.pub/robertothais/resume.pdf
      Email: roberto [at] astor.place
    

I'm a web application engineer with 8 years of experience building software
for startups. Previously head of engineering at a YC and venture-backed
company and CTO of another, which got acquired.

Undergraduate at Yale (Philosophy) and graduate work at NYU (Math). Currently
interested and learning crypto.

Looking for part-time, consulting work. Preferably remote, but can meet in New
York/Berlin depending on availability.

------
alexjstubbs
Location: Atlanta, Metro Atlanta

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, React, React Native, VueJS. Design: Sketch
App, Photoshop, Illustrator, Principle.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs/)
or e-mail for traditional resume.

Email: alex@alexstubbs.com

\+
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs)
\+ [http://www.alexstubbs.com](http://www.alexstubbs.com) \+
[https://www.behance.net/alexstubbs](https://www.behance.net/alexstubbs)

------
Keats
Location: Japan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Python, Rust, Go

Resume: [https://vincent.is/introducing-
himself/](https://vincent.is/introducing-himself/)

Site: [https://vincent.is/](https://vincent.is/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: prouillet.vincent at gmail.com

I am a full-stack web developer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye
for UX. I do quite a bit of Rust in my free time (see Github for the
projects). I also made a product ([https://proppy.io/](https://proppy.io/)) to
write proposals, written in Python (Flask) and TypeScript (React/Mobx).

------
jimnoss
Professional problem solver. Ability to learn.

Full-stack engineer specializing in data visualizations and data analytics.
Self driven can take a requirement from concept to delivery and support.

\--------------------------------------

    
    
      Location: Key West, Fl
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS, UI/UX, JavaScript, RESTful services, Python, Jquery, HTML5, D3, CSS, Tornado, C, Nodejs, AngularJs, Kendoui, Data viz, git, Confluence, Jira, Jenkins, Atlassian, junit, sillenium, Docker.
      Résumé/CV: LINKEDIn: http://linkedin.com/in/jim-noss-094a44131
      StackOverflow: http://stackoverflow.com/users/1104072/jim-noss?tab=profile
      Email: James.a.noss AT gmail DOT com

------
RidleyL
I am a full-stack Python developer with 3.5 years experience, looking for
full-time work either remotely or in Utah, USA (MDT). I have excellent written
and verbal communication skill and enjoy interacting directly and
professionally with clients. I have a mind for design and have been trusted to
make user interface and experience decisions for products I have worked on. I
would love to discuss any open positions or contracts with you.

Thanks!

My Information:

    
    
      Location: Utah, United States
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Only in Utah, USA.
    
      Technologies: Python, Django, Vue.js, JavaScript, AWS, Git (+Hub/Lab), OSX, Ubuntu, Vagrant
    
      Résumé/CV: https://ridley.xyz/resume.pdf
    
      Email: hello@ridley.xyz

------
gxespino
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, Redux, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[http://gespinosa.org/assets/downloads/EspinosaResume2017.pdf](http://gespinosa.org/assets/downloads/EspinosaResume2017.pdf)

Email: glennpeter.espinosa [at] gmail.com

Software engineer with 2+ years experience and extensive healthcare domain
experience (5+ years as a Registered Nurse). But you don't have to be a
healthcare startup to get me interested.

I've done startups in the past and am pragmatic about what technologies to use
and the internal struggle between code quality vs fast iteration. Sometimes,
you can get the best of both, and thats what I try to strive for.

Looking for a small, talented, fast paced team to work with.

------
hackily

      Location: Virginia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Regions include: Seattle, Portland, Boulder, Bay Area/Silicon Valley, NYC, DC Area, Boston)
      Technologies: Node.js, Java, C#, AngularJS, React, 
      Résumé/CV: https://hackily.github.io/assets/misc/Neil%20Wang%20Resume%202017%20v1.2.2.pdf
      I'm a fullstack engineer, flexible with technologies, and willing to learn. I'm looking for a fast-paced environment, with a friendly cooperative culture, where the engineers love each other and their work.
      Email: neil.wang[at]alumni.unc.edu
      Website: https://hackily.github.io
      Github: https://github.com/hackily

------
rayto510

      Location: Oakland, CA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No. I want to work around the bay area (SF, San Jose, etc.)
      Technologies: JavaScript, React/Redux, Node, MySQL, PHP, C#
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5CCaLTVs-ucb3pBT3d3NFFnd2M/view?usp=sharing
      Email: rayto510@gmail.com
      Github: github.com/rayto510
      Linkedin: linkedin.com/in/rayto510
    

Hi, I am an experienced full stack engineer recently worked at a marketing
company in North Carolina. Now I'm back home in the Bay Area and am excited to
work with companies on various technologies. Feel free to reach out to me if
you're interested!

------
skardude
Good afternoon! I am a security oriented full-stack web developer with a few
years of professional experience. I am currently wrapping up my degree in
Information Security in Orlando, Florida and will be relocating to Phoenix,
Arizona in early August. I enjoy racquetball, mountain biking, cards,
motorcycles, and working on side projects.

Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: Orlando→Phoenix

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Security, Penetration Testing, JS
(React, jQuery), HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap, Git, MySQL, R, Vagrant, Docker, Linux,
AWS Lambda, AWS, DevOps

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.alexnagel.me/files/AlexNagelResume.pdf](http://www.alexnagel.me/files/AlexNagelResume.pdf)

Email: hey@alexnagel.me

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification skilled in the following:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the
modifications needed

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration and code
reviews

------
punkrex
Location: Baltimore

Remote: Heavily Prefer

Willing to relocate: Theoretically in short term but leaning towards no, but
was already looking to move in year

Technologies: Mesos(including overlay networks and persistent data), AWS,
Containers, General Linux, Ansible, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
lewis-95799610/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-lewis-95799610/)

Email: me (at] andrewlew.is

Looking for a Devops/SRE role. Currently doing all things Mesos(including
running MongoDB in mesos), with some exposure to kubernetes. Looking primarily
for a remote position, but onsite isn't out of the question. Also have
experience with networking, VPNs and a bunch of other stuff.

------
georgecode243
George Cameron - Final year Student looking for a Summer Internship -
PHP/JS/Bis Dev/Sales

    
    
      Location: Australia (Melbourne & Sydney) & Hong Kong
      Remote: Preferably not but might consider.
      Willing to relocate: Yes, especially to the US (I'll arrange the visa, don't worry about that.)
      Technologies: PHP (A lot of exp with Laravel) / PHP / VueJS / ReactJS
      Résumé/CV: Please email for it.
      Email: grmcameron@gmail.com
      Twitter: https://twitter.com/grmcameron
    

I have worked at major consulting firms like Deloitte as well as have coded,
designed and shipped my own projects including gradtern.com.au.

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA or Europe

Technologies: java, distributed systems, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBha...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture. Taught Advanced Java courses, the speaker at Java
conferences.

------
vivekadithya
Data Analyst / Scientist :-: Worked @ SAP :-: Finalist @ Data Analytics
Competition 2017

Areas of Interest : Recommendation Systems - Predictive Modeling - Marketing
Analysis - Natural Language Processing - Business Analysis - Distributed Data
Processing - Econometric Forecasting

    
    
      Location:San Francisco
      Remote: Fulltime/Remote
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Very Much 
      Technologies: R, Python, PyData Stack, Scikit-learn, ggplot2, Seaborne, Plotly.ly, SAS, Flask, Tableau, SAP Suite, Apache Hadoop & Spark, SQL, Advanced Excel, Heroku, Git 
      Résumé/CV: https://tinyurl.com/ldxjn2h
      Email: vivek@vivekadithya.com 
      Portfolio: www.vivekadithya.com

------
whistlerbrk
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Also yes. Will consider Bay Area, LA, Boulder, Seattle or
Portland

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript (ES6/7 heavy React/ReactNative user), SQL,
postgreSQL, Redis, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible, some Clojure, some Python, a
bit of C, a bit of R, MatLab

Résumé/CV:
[http://kunalashah.com/Resume.pdf](http://kunalashah.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: me@kunalashah.com

Some recent Machine Learning and NLP work and education. Interested in all
sorts of software and hardware, particularly around collaboration, molecular
biology, sustainability / energy, and am open to interesting ideas in general.
No fintech or adtech though please.

Looking for a very strong technical team and a big vision.

------
ajgaba
Location: Montreal, Quebec (Canada)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (I can legally work in the US & Canada)

Technologies: Python (Flask), Java, SQL (PostgreSQL), JavaScript, R, MATLAB,
HTML, CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf](http://ajgaba.com/Aaron%20Gaba%20Resume.pdf)

Email: Aaron.Gaba@mail.mcgill.ca

Website: [http://ajgaba.com/](http://ajgaba.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajgabz](https://github.com/ajgabz)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-
aab35334/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-gaba-aab35334/)

------
lutein
Location: Washington state

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly (including W. Europe, [looking at you, Berlin!])

Technologies: Python, Scala, Postgres/PostGIS, Leaflet, AWS, GAE, Flask,
Django, AngularJS, CoffeeScript

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/839666](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/839666)

Email: hn@karte.co

I'm a senior developer/architect and have worked as employee #1 at startups,
as an independent freelancer, and even for BigCo. My current go-to language is
Python with Scala a close second. I'm very interested in functional
programming, GIS, databases and distributed systems. I'm open to relocation
after a short trial period.

------
organon21

      Location: Seattle, WA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Open to discussion
    
      Technologies: Python, HTML, CSS, SQL, Django, Flask, Sphinx, Heroku, Amazon AWS, GitHub, Linux, VirtualBox, Vagrant
    
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
    
      Email: josephvcardenas[at] gmail [dot] com
    

I'm a new developer with about 2 1/2 years of experience, 9 months of which is
through the University of Washington. Most of the latter is in Python, with a
smattering of C/C++. I'm a career-changer who is looking for an entry-level
position. While new, I'm incredibly passionate, dedicated, and obsessive about
always learning more.

------
ionis_
Hi, my name is Jonathan I'm a software developer working with several
technologies but mainly .NET and PHP I have over 10 years of experience
developing applications, sites, etc. I also have a team to work with we do
projects together for android and iOS Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and
all related)

Location: Tel Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, PHP, Node, Web (and all related: knockout, angular,
angular2)

Résumé/CV: [http://ionisolarz.com/](http://ionisolarz.com/) \-
[https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz](https://il.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz)

Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
thirdtruck
Location: Brooklyn, New York Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate:
Highly conditional Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, Python, HTML/CSS, Node.js,
Rails, SQL Résumé/CV:
[http://www.jcholder.com/resume/resume_holder_jc.pdf](http://www.jcholder.com/resume/resume_holder_jc.pdf)
(password: "resume") Email: hire at thirdtruck - org

Full-stack and front-end developer specializing in JavaScript. Looking for
full-time work but open to contract work. Experienced in agile/SCRUM.
Currently working full time on a personal game project. Picking up React in my
spare time.

------
cpursley

      Location: Atlanta, GA, USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Full stack web development with %w(Ruby Rails JavaScript/CoffeeScript SQL/PostgreSQL Angular HTML/CSS UX/UI)
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: chasepursley(at]gmail/dot*com
    

I currently work in the EdTech/Video Game space and I'll be seeking to join a
new company this summer (July/August). I'd like to stay in the EdTech space
(my previous job was EdTech as well) but am open to other spaces, especially
if that means working with functional languages like Elixir, Elm, F#.

------
sxldier
Hello, I am currently a student pursuing my A.S Degree in Network Engineering
Technology with a specialization in Cybersecurity and Digital Forensics. I
graduate this upcoming Fall. I am very passionate when it comes to technology
and learning. I may not have a skill set/knowledge that you require, but given
the opportunity to learn and grow I will try my very best as I am dedicated
and highly motivated. Thank you for taking the time to read my post, have a
wonderful day.

Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: I would not mind remote, though not required.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, C, Linux, Windows, FTK, FTK Imager, Wireshark, VMware,
Hyper-V.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: elijahscott30@gmail.com

------
marcel_cutts
Location: London

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: No, unless it's unbelievably rad.

Technologies: Full-stack web engineer, with experience all to way from Oracle
DBs to Styled-Components.

Comfortable at all layers. Recently, a lot of React and AWS.

Resume/CV: [http://marcel.gg](http://marcel.gg)

Email: me ;;at;; marcelcutts ;; .com

I'm a full stack engineer looking for some new impactful work to get stuck
into. If you're pushing the boundaries on something exciting, something
that'll change people's lives and have a team that's empowered from top to
bottom on technology and process - let me know.

Alternatively, I'm available for short-term React work if you need a seasoned
specialist.

I have successfully shipped boatloads of successful products including \-
Shepherding an extremely large scale React project for a global retailer chain
([https://red-badger.com/our-work/case-study/retailer](https://red-
badger.com/our-work/case-study/retailer)) \- Scaling the popular Zombies, Run!
fitness app to a free to play model, resulting in a userbase in the millions
\- Creating a pharmaceutical workflow and portal used by the largest companies
in the field

I also give talks about tech (e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqrUzKv_ElU&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqrUzKv_ElU&feature=youtu.be&t=2360)
and [https://pusher.com/sessions/meetup/london-node-user-
group/se...](https://pusher.com/sessions/meetup/london-node-user-
group/serverless-and-you)) and have my articles scattered around the internet
(e.g.[https://betanews.com/2017/03/24/pioneer-guide-
alexa/](https://betanews.com/2017/03/24/pioneer-guide-alexa/)).

If this sounds like a great match to you, drop me an email.

------
vforgione

      Location: Chicago, IL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Python, Elasticsearch, Postgres
      Résumé: https://tinyurl.com/vforgione-resume
      Email: vince.4gione [at] icloud.com
    

Backend specialist - big on Django, tons of Elasticsearch/Elastic Stack
integration. I've done some heavy DevOps work as well and would be interested
in expanding on that as either a DO engineer or SRE. I've also been building
on my leadership and management experience over the last year: most recently
acting as the head of backend engineering.

Industry experience in ecommerce, logistics and cybersecurity.

------
disambiguation

      Location: New York
    
      Remote: Maybe
    
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
    
      Technologies:
    
      * Android Dev (Java)
    
      * Windows Dev (C#/WPF/SQLite)
    
      * Web Dev (JS/HTML/CSS)
    
      * Backend Dev (LAMP Perl MariaDB centos7)
    
      * Hobby dev (python django )
    
      Résumé/CV: 

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
krupin-354b7ba2/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-krupin-354b7ba2/)

    
    
      Email: mjkrupin@gmail.com
    
    

2.5 years of professional experience as full stack engineer at an ECommerce
technologies company in New York.

------
alemontree
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end (JS/jQuery/Angular/React/Flux/Webpack/Bootstrap),
Node/Express, Python (Flask, Jinja2, Django)

Website: [http://mikhailshnayder.com/](http://mikhailshnayder.com/)

Résumé/CV:
[http://mikhailshnayder.com/mikhail_shnayder_resume.pdf](http://mikhailshnayder.com/mikhail_shnayder_resume.pdf)

Email: see website

I'm a full-stack software engineer in SF. I have experience building
responsive single page applications using frameworks such as Angular and
React, with Node/Express and Python on the back-end.

------
Jeremy1026
Who I Am: My name is Jeremy Curcio, I am a software developer located in
Baltimore, MD as a Web/iOS Developer. I am looking to move away from the web
side and focus on iOS development. I have been working with iOS since iPhoneOS
2, 8 years ago. Outside of my work I play hockey (poorly) and make chocolate
and candy (deliciously).

Location: Baltimore, MD

Remote: Happily

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS (Mostly Objective-C, some Swift), LAMP stack, JavaScript
(jQuery)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/cin6lu0vls2khsb/jcurcio.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/cin6lu0vls2khsb/jcurcio.pdf?dl=0)

Email: j.curcio [at] me [dot] com

------
asadjmalik
Location: Moving to San Francisco for the summer Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: No Technologies: Unity 3D, C#, Holo toolkit for Hololens, Sketch,
Adobe CC, XCode + Swift for iOS Résumé/CV:
[https://1ric.com/about](https://1ric.com/about) Email:
asadmalik@bennington.edu

I'm a mixed reality designer and artist currently working with the Hololens.
My work has been concerned with speculating technological progress through
art/design and has been featured on the Telegraph, UploadVR, Futurism etc

Pakistan's 25 Under 25 for tech and entrepreneurship two years in a row

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location.

Technologies: Rust, Haskell.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: zabelin.alex@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/alexeyzab](https://github.com/alexeyzab)

Self-taught Junior dev looking for work. Preferably Rust or Haskell, but I am
open to learning some other technologies as well. I've built multiple
projects, have an active GitHub profile with plenty of open-source
contributions. Fast learner, don't need to be micromanaged, eager to improve.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony when dealing with infrastructure
deployment or problems.

I’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what we
can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: - Web Development: PHP(Laravel), Django and Rails.

\- Automation/Scraping in Python Beautifulsoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Résumé/CV:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Email: kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

A polyglot programmer who is always up to learn and implement something new.
These days I am mostly into Laravel, Django and Data Scraping/Automation but
not limited to it. Willing to learn and implement stuff in Go language.

I also write blog posts. Check my blog at:
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks

------
Crazometer

      Location: Melbourne, Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: NodeJS, Javascript, SQL, MySQL, SQLite, NoSQL, HTML, CSS, C#, Python, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByZVs5ZsCqVEZ090Tmx2MzkzcDQ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: justin.sprigg@gmail.com

Full stack developer that's always up for a challenge. Looking for local work
ideally but happy to work remotely or relocate for the right opportunity. Have
experience with developing back ends, front ends, databases, web scraping,
RESTful apis and more!

------
KingMob
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Clojure, Javascript, Java, PHP, HTML, CSS, AWS, Git

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/)
and [https://github.com/KingMob/](https://github.com/KingMob/)

Email: matthew@modulolotus.net

I can handle all levels of the web stack, from coding, to devops, to security.
I also have a Master's in psychology from Columbia. Need someone to take the
lead and solve your problems, and not just bang out code? I'm your guy.

------
gourabmi

      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Android, Python, Django, Celery, Numpy, TensorFlow, SQL
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2qzUN4z
      Linkedin : https://www.linkedin.com/in/gourabmitra/
      Github : https://github.com/gourab5139014
      Email: gourabmi[at]buffalo.edu
    

Graduate student seeking internship opportunities in the US. Available
immediately. More details at
[https://about.me/gourabmitra](https://about.me/gourabmitra)

------
Achshar
Location: Chandigarh, India

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Preferably not

Primary Technologies: Full Stack. HTML5, JS, PHP, MySQL, Angular Js, CSS.
(Resume for more)

Secondary Technologies: Apache, WordPress, some D3, C, C++, C#, Java/Android,
Git, Mercurial, .NET, Google Chrome apps/extensions, and more in resume.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lHXE5cGcJjBrGFuKaXUtTi-e...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lHXE5cGcJjBrGFuKaXUtTi-
ee1tiWk2KScDFicbP9h0/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: achshar2-at-gmail.com

Profile: [http://achshar.com](http://achshar.com)

------
durul
Location: Columbia, MD, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Android, Swift, Objective-C, MSSQL, UI/UX, JavaScript,
RESTful services, HTML5, CSS, Nodejs, ReactJS, React Native, PostgreSQL, Sql

Résumé/CV:
[https://durul.github.io/resume/Durul%20Dalkanat%20Resume.pdf](https://durul.github.io/resume/Durul%20Dalkanat%20Resume.pdf)

Email: adurul17 [at] hotmail [.] com

website: [http://durul.github.io](http://durul.github.io)

Creating software is my passion. So what I'm developing for the major mobile
platforms, creating apps and experiences for iOS and Android.

------
speeder
I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar.

Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and electronics
from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I am accepting freelance work too.

------
djent

      Location: Providence, Rhode Island, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within the country
      Technologies: Perl, Golang, HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, Bootstrap, SQL, Git, Heroku
      Portfolio: http://patrickhurd.pro/portfolio
      Email: patrick.hurd.1995@gmail.com
    

I'm graduating with a degree in Computer Science in two weeks. I would like a
job in software engineering or cybersecurity. The most recent books I've read
for industry knowledge are _The Web Application Hacker 's Handbook_ and _The
Art of Software Security Assessment_.

------
Raugharr
Location: Chicago area Remote: No Willing to relocate: no Technologies: C/C++,
Java, Lua, SQL, R Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vV4xUi_2-WzrzTbUw0Q8ZetA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1vV4xUi_2-WzrzTbUw0Q8ZetAUv0VoljtMTUHFrbhssM/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: Drbrotz@protonmail.com Hello, I'm currently a computer science student
at Depaul University but I have been teaching my self how to program for the
last 12 years. I'm currently looking for a full time job.

------
andys627
Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end development. I've been
working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year. Most recently I've been
working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run well on both web and
Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code base; 2) API driven
video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video) and 3) a WebRTC video
implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; Full stack

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

Availability: June 1, 24-40 hours/week

------
scarlac
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: React (Native), Redux, AngularJS 1.X, JavaScript, jQuery,
Bootstrap, MySQL, NodeJS, REST, ExpressJS, PHP, Laravel, Python, Django,
PostgreSQL, Wordpress, Docker, Linux and much more (15 years of exp.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sephsoliman/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sephsoliman/)

Email: scarlac at gmail dot com

Several exits. Real full stack experience. Experience leading teams.
Particularly looking to support a company thats pushing technology or green
tech. Very passionate about tech and sustainability.

------
lres
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Yes, Local good as well

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, sql, AWS, Theano, Tensorflow, C#, javascript, Flask,
.net core, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://lre.github.io/Resume.pdf](https://lre.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: rs.lasse.job@gmail.com

website : [https://lre.github.io/](https://lre.github.io/)

I have a Masters Degree in Machine Learning and specialize in Deep Learning
for computer vision. I'm currently looking for a entry level or mid level
Software Engineering role where there will be a opportunity to work with deep
learning.

------
jgonzalezd
Location: Medellin, Colombia (UTC-5)

Remote: Yes (4 years working remotely for US companies)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, RoR, Java, Postgres, MySql, API

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5pqK6ARFrMMZzZuNmFuMUtrSW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5pqK6ARFrMMZzZuNmFuMUtrSWs)

email: juliangonzalez.code@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/jgonzalezd](https://github.com/jgonzalezd)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jgonzalezd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jgonzalezd/)

------
niallpaterson
Rails + React + Swift + Go developer

====================================

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Swift, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

------
hypertexthero
Location: NYC, New York.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on the job and timing.

Technologies: Design (drawing, illustration, photography, Photoshop, InDesign,
Illustrator, Rockstar Editor), HTML, CSS, Python, Go, Unix Shell.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simongriffee@gmail.com

Portfolio:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/design/](https://www.simongriffee.com/design/)

I am good at listening to people and connecting different groups. I am fluent
in English, Portuguese and Italian.

------
kccqzy
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes, but prefer not to

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only in the United States

Technologies: Haskell, ClojureScript, C/C++, JavaScript, Python, Docker, AWS,
DevOps, event sourcing/CQRS, HTML/CSS, git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/emgt0ydqrx1ygj2/CV.pdf?dl=1](https://www.dropbox.com/s/emgt0ydqrx1ygj2/CV.pdf?dl=1)

Email: inside my resume

I am a functional programmer/devops engineer looking for opportunities for
this summer (mid June to mid September). I am passionate about writing
performant, correct, highly concurrent server applications.

------
kabhay007
Location: Remote, Currently in Mumbai

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Git, AWS,
backend(Willing to learn anything), javascript, Interested in learning
cybersecurity

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxTOy8uiMWyBd3ZRVjlhUEZoQ2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxTOy8uiMWyBd3ZRVjlhUEZoQ2c/view?usp=sharing)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kabhay7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kabhay7/)

Email: kabhay007@gmail.com

------
bbcbruno
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Java, Javascript, Functional Programming

Résumé/CV: [http://cvmkr.com/nWVG](http://cvmkr.com/nWVG)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brunobcampos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brunobcampos/)

Email: bruno@brunocampos.me

I'm a senior software engineer with more than 6 years experience.

Using software development best practices such as pair programming, continuous
integration, version control, TDD, DDD and the foundations of good OO design
(SOLID, DRY and code readability)

------
kinos
Location: Plantation, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the United States

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Node.js, Express.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js, MySQL, Postgres, SASS, more listed in resume.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iI2zfaeDIEf1SYw0R9upg-
txF3...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iI2zfaeDIEf1SYw0R9upg-
txF3-esae52HNrnfaiQyQ)

Email: antoniomenteguiaga@gmail.com

Things I'm looking for in a company:

\- I need a strong structure that helps prevent burn-out

\- I am always looking to learn something new

\- I want to give back to the Open Source community often

\- I want to be on the bleeding edge when possible

------
mei10
Location: Sydney

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, Melbourne / Remote

Technologies: Java, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite, MySQL), ORM
(ORMLite), Junit, Cucumber, JSON, Maven, Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git
(GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android), Adobe Creative Suite
(Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effects),
Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Resume: [https://goo.gl/VIYkSc](https://goo.gl/VIYkSc)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mei1](https://github.com/mei1)

Email: qimeitan5 AT gmail DOT com

------
jcadam
Location: Melbourne, FL

Remote: Yes, primarily interested in remote work.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Clojure, Javascript, mithril.js, several databases,
designing/implementing RESTful APIs, ActiveMQ/RabbitMQ, etc. I'm mostly a
back-end SW Engineer/Architect who dabbles in front-end stuff on personal
projects.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesadam/)

Website: [https://jamesadam.me](https://jamesadam.me)

Email: james@jamesadam.me

------
prokopyev
Location: Menlo Park, CA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Python, SQL, NLP, Survey Design, Regression Analysis,
Classification, anything with a manual

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prokopyev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prokopyev/)

Email: anton[at]ucsd.edu

Cross-functional Data Analyst / Jr. Data Scientist. Understanding of
statistics for causal inference and machine learning for data mining.

4 years of industry experience at Apple, Airbnb, and a YC startup. Soon to
receive a Master’s from UC San Diego, I will be moving to South Bay.

------
colebowl
Hi! I'm a Full Stack Web Developer with solid experience working remotely,
leading a team of developers to build apps using React.js, Redux in the
frontend and Node.js the backend. Looking for a new challenge working with a
cool team.

Location: Canmore, Alberta

Remote: Yes (Currently in a remote role)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript: React.js, Redux, Node.js all using ES6. HTML/CSS,
MongoDb, Git, AWS, Heroku, Digital Ocean. Other: PHP, MySQL, ASP.Net, Drupal,
Wordpress.

Résumé/CV: [https://colebowl.github.io](https://colebowl.github.io)

Email: See resume

------
mnlitdev
<< passionate about Frontend and UX development, great engineering, cutting-
edge technologies, products with a social impact and remote working >>

Remote: preferably

Willing to relocate: depending on the location

Technologies: Frontend (React-Redux stack, Angular 2), UI (Semantic UI,
[Angular-]material, ...), UX (experience in commercial products), Backend
(intermediate - node / php). Passion for IA topics (specifically ML and NLP)

Résumé/CV: [http://www.manuelgajo.name/](http://www.manuelgajo.name/)

Email: gajo.manuel@gmail.com

------
rand005
Location: Remote (EU timezone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript(ES5, ES2015+), React, Redux,
functional programming, TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET MVC and Web API, SQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/luiwNY](https://goo.gl/luiwNY)

Email: can be found at the top of the resume

Experienced web front-end engineer capable of creating top-notch user
experiences. I focus on simple, modular, highly maintainable and performant
solutions. I'm also comfortable with back-end development including APIs,
databases and web frameworks.

------
lavrton
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: WEB, JavaScript, html5, canvas, React, webpack, TypeScript,
CoffeeScript, es6, es2015, data visualization, js

Email: lavrton @@ gmail.com

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem.

My niche is a single page, "desktop like" application.

My github: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton), Sometimes
I write post about react, javascript:
[https://blog.lavrton.com/](https://blog.lavrton.com/)

------
zschuessler
Location: Phoenix, Arizona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack consultant with project/product management
experience.

Primary backend technologies: PHP, Laravel, CMS systems (Magento, WordPress,
OctoberCMS), MySQL & Postgres/Postgis, Apache & Nginx

Primary frontend: Vue, d3, Phaser, webgl, some react, the normal frameworks
(bootstrap, foundation, etc)

Secondary projects in: C#, Objective-C, .net MVC, python, Node.js & Node-
webkit

Résumé/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zschuessler](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/zschuessler)

Email: In profile

Cheers!

------
tiefenb
FULL STACK DEVELOPER WITH STRONG SKILLS IN CONVERSION/USABILITY TESTING AND
OPTIMIZING AND ONLINE MARKETING

Location: Graz, Austria Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, React, PHP, Node.js, MongoDB, RethinkDB,
Redis, MySQL, Conversion/Usability Testing and Optimization, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md](https://github.com/tiefenb/ll/blob/master/lebenslauf.md)

Email: markus DOT tiefenbacher AT gmail DOT com

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania, Europe.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Pragmatic data developer. Specializing in data software and
machine learning solutions development. Python (Pandas, NumPy, Scipy), Scala
(Apache Spark), MongoDB, Postgres. Have worked with clients from USA, France,
Australia, Israel. Idustries: Fintech, Network Management.

Resume/CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217)

Email: tomaskazemekas(at)gmail.com

------
mblack1968
I am looking for startup work and shares. I have some mobile (Android)
experience and 15 years of web development in various domains including
telephony, PKI, e-commerce, PDF.

Location: Southeast & Midwest, USA

Remote: Yes (5 years of remote and travel experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django/Python, .NET/C#, TypeScript, AngularJS, LESS, jQuery,
Bootstrap, SQL Server, Postgres, Git, Kendo

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/chanwillrez](https://tinyurl.com/chanwillrez)

Email: ch4nwilliams [at] gmail.com

------
sujinthan
Location:Mississauga, Canada

Remote:No

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Python, Java, JavaScript, SQL, Nodejs, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV:[https://goo.gl/tJRclF](https://goo.gl/tJRclF)

Email:s.sujinthan@gmail.com

------
jonaman11
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (NYC, Seattle, Austin)

Technologies: Reactjs, Vuejs, JavaScript, Node/Express, jQuery, MongoDB,
(Frontend and Fullstack)

Resume/CV: [http://www.jonkim.me](http://www.jonkim.me)

Email: kimhjona [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a frontend developer working in JavaScript. I created DejaVue, a
visualization developer tool with 1800+ users and 600+ GitHub stars. I've been
doing some freelancing and working on my own projects since then, but looking
for full-time roles now.

------
bit_nomad
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/NodeJS, Python, Kotlin, PHP, Bash | HTML5, Bootstrap, Sass,
ReactJS, Electron, Flask/Django, Laravel | AWS Suite, Docker, Nginx, Linux |
MySQL, MongoDB | Unit testing and end-to-end testing (MochaJS, PyTest,
Spectron, etc)

Portfolio: [https://vikborges.com](https://vikborges.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikborges)

~~~
bflesch
I msg'd you

------
themalikyusuf

      Location: Lagos, Nigeria.
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Ansible, AWS (EC2, Cloudformation, Elastic Beanstalk, VPC, Autoscaling, S3), Continous Integration(Travis, Concourse), Docker, Vagrant, Test Kitchen, Javascript, MongoDB, Node.js, Linux, Nagios, Zabbix, New Relic, Graylog.
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3scabWgwLNFc0tlZVFkU1ZUYXM/view?usp=sharing
      Email: themalikyusuf@gmail.com

------
ahsanb
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: N/A

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, AngularJS, NodeJS, Openshift, Git,
ReactJS(learning), AWS(learning)

I'm a passionate developer with around 4.5 years experience. From last year
stressing on writing clean code. Always willing to learn new and better
approaches.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahsan-
bagwan-34a9b899/?ppe=1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahsan-
bagwan-34a9b899/?ppe=1)

Email: ahsan.bagwan AT google's email service

------
VarunAgw
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany, Netherlands, Canada, Ireland, UK, Europe)

Technologies: Backend Development, DevOps, Node.JS, PHP, AWS, Docker, Testing,
Linux, Shell

Résumé/CV: [https://www.varunagw.com/resume](https://www.varunagw.com/resume)

Email: Varun@VarunAgw.com

I am currently looking for a permanent job and I am available to join ASAP. I
have good past experience and participated in competitive programs like Google
Summer of Code, and have international work experience.

------
03211923
Location: Princeton, NJ

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes, wherever the right opportunity is.

Technologies: Java, some C/C++, little bit of JS/Python. Cloudera Certified
Hadoop Developer, can work in Spark, aware of Flink, Mesos, etc. 16 years work
experience in different roles. Have tried to learn Scala and will be able to
write code in it.

Industry domains worked in: FinTech, Capital Markets, Telecom, Infrastructure
/ Cloud.

Résumé/CV: angel.co/vivekjoshi , linkedin.com/in/vivekj2017

Email: write.to.vivekj at gmail dot com

------
mitchas
Location: Minnesota

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not yet

Technologies: Design, HTML/CSS/JS - React, Angular, Django

Resume/CV: [http://nnnorth.com](http://nnnorth.com)

Email: mitch@mitchs.co

------
justinmk
Backend and SRE/devops engineer, also interested in leadership/management
role. 10+ years of experience.

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Optional

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C#, Java, GWT, Python, Lua, ASP.NET, bash, AWS, Javascript,
SQL, git, CSS, HTML

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinmk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justinmk)

Email: justinkz@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/justinmk](https://github.com/justinmk)

------
badosu
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, some Python, some Java and Android, RoR, PostgreSQL,
Front-end (HTML, CSS, JS and most of it's preprocessors/dialects). I am a
full-stack developer specialized in minimal Ruby frameworks and performance.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/badosu/CV/blob/master/cv_en.pdf](https://github.com/badosu/CV/blob/master/cv_en.pdf)

Email: amadeusfolego [at] gmail.com

------
szastupov
Fullstack developer, a little over 10 years of experience, looking for work or
a gig at (preferably) product company.

Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Node, React, PostgreSQL, C/C++, Unix

CV:
[http://stackoverflow.com/story/szastupov](http://stackoverflow.com/story/szastupov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/szastupov](https://github.com/szastupov)

Email: stepan.zastupov at gmail

------
mlluispt
Location: Portugal, Azores (PT)

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, C/C++, Javascript,
                    Typescript,Git, Angular, NodeJS, Django,
                    Spark, CEP, REST,Docker, AWS,
                    Service oriented Architectures,
                    Distributed Systems, CI/CD, Jenkins,
                    UML, SCRUM.
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mlluis
    
      Email: mkxpto @ gmail

------
matthewgerring
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to Relocate: For the right job, see below

Technologies: PHP, Ruby, Python, JS, PostgreSQL, mongodb, nginx, others

Resume: [http://matthewgerring.com/resume](http://matthewgerring.com/resume)

I am looking for either a) part-time contract work or b) a full-time position
producing editorial content with a news media company (think data
visualizations, interactive stories, multimedia, etc etc). I am willing to
relocate for the latter.

------
mjkunc
Hi! I'm a data engineer with experience building data pipelines and analytic
dashboards. Currently consulting, but would love to find a full time gig at a
company.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Prefer no but would consider for right opportunity.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, Mongo, Postgres, Oracle, Hadoop, AWS

Resume/CV:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/6zvpiwgls9s](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/6zvpiwgls9s)

Email: mjkunc [at] gmail [dot] com

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Role: Product manager

Linkedin:
[http://www.Linkedin.com/in/syedshuttari](http://www.Linkedin.com/in/syedshuttari)

Email: Syed@Shuttari.com

I'm an Entrepreneur with 12+ years of industry experience in product
management, launched a startup www.LetsLunch.com in 6 countries and worked as
SQL engineer for Wells fargo. Pretty comfortable with the life cycle of
product management, PR, community management and growth.

------
Thirdegree

      Location: Tempe, AZ, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Tensorflow, C/C++, linux, PSQL
      Résumé/CV: http://thirdegree.github.io/Joel_Christiansen.pdf
      Email: greenbadge.jc+HNJobs@gmail.com
    

I'm graduating with a degree in CS in a week. My preference would be to work
in machine learning/AI, or something that involves working with large amounts
of data.

------
inumedia

      Location: Bridge City, TX
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: MERN, jQuery/Backbone, C#, PHP, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TZ4OizMqMxSCE8RETCyijDbDgGt34S3HgzEjYUu1-oI/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: inumedia@inumedia.net
      GitHub: https://github.com/inumedia/
    
      Disclaimer: Inumedia is my alias, I'm not a company.

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, Python, Linux, shell/bash, Oracle Technologies, SQL,
PL/SQL, Data Modeling, Data Warehousing, Data Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY00...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzcivbTxH__cSXdQeVNHa1FOY00/view)

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

9+ years experience in development.

------
russon77

      Location: New York, NY or nearby NJ areas
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Angular 2, Bootstrap, Materialize, Git, MySQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xofiEW8XlEwzFF6NDnW_sasi5O1_qHYPP6iarXqRrLk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: russon77@gmail.com
    

Looking for junior software engineering positions, internships, or freelance
gigs.

------
proll
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: Yes, for the right team and project

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end mostly, javascript, react/redux, backbone.js, node.js,
Typescript, D3.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/YXFkXk](https://goo.gl/YXFkXk)

Email: g.polu.shkin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

I am a front-end developer with 12+ years experience of web development.

------
thwee789
Location: North Las Vegas, Nevada, US

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, C#, Python, Django, Mysql, SQL Server, Android,
Java, Cordova, ASP.NET, HTML5 , jQuery, AngularJS, git

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1udb3v84qoQgVq4GPwILpZH9c...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1udb3v84qoQgVq4GPwILpZH9c04wvCQ-
zzGwZjgnh89c/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: thwee.abacadabra.alchemist@gmail.com

------
_r_o_y_
Location: Dominican Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, .NET, .NET Core, Javascript, Angular 2-4,
Typescript, ORACLE, SQL-SERVER, POSTGRES

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.roysanchez.net/aboutme/](http://www.roysanchez.net/aboutme/)

Email: roysanchez at outlook.com

I'm a Web developer with extensive knowledge in the .NET C# ecosystem,
JavaScript/Typescript, Angular 2-4, VueJS and Database query building.

------
ertucetin
Location: Berlin/Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, DatomicDB, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ertu%C4%9Frul-%C3%A7etin-903313a...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ertu%C4%9Frul-%C3%A7etin-903313a2?trk=hp-
identity-name)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ertugrulcetin](https://github.com/ertugrulcetin)

Email: ertu.ctn@gmail.com

------
jghefner
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python (Django, Tornado), Javascript (Vuejs, Angular, React,
Node, Express), Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), Mobile (Android, Cordova, Ionic), Linux
Systems Administration, Puppet, Nginx, Caddy, PostgresQL

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-
hefner-799b3227/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshua-hefner-799b3227/)

email: jghefner [at] gmail.com

------
nathangitter
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, iOS, Xcode

Résumé/CV: nathangitter.com/nathan-gitter-resume.pdf

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/nathangitter

Email: nathangitter@wustl.edu

Portfolio: nathangitter.com

CS/design student graduating May 2017; WWDC Scholarship Winner; built the iOS
course at my university; previous software engineering intern at Microsoft;
looking to join a small company as an iOS developer/engineer that can actively
engage in the design process

------
tbender
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: in-house or remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Rust, Python, Haskell, Networking

Résumé/CV: Please request via e-mail

Email: tyler.a.bender@gmail.com

About me: a long time hacker turned network engineer. I am looking for a
position where I can combine my network background with my love of hacking and
software. It is important for me to find a position where passion and
dedication will benefit my team, the company, and ideally the world.

------
EugeneFedotov
Location: Jersey City, NY

Remote: I can do it if it's required.

Willing to relocate: yes.

Technologies: open to anything, proficient in Java and JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [http://docdro.id/s3P0CUA](http://docdro.id/s3P0CUA)

Email: eugenefedoto@gmail.com

About Me: graduated with a BS degree in CS. Looking for my first job. I have 2
months of experience at a NYC startup as Node.js developer. I recently became
a Cassandra contributor.

------
kosiso
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.NET Core MVC, ASP.NET MVC, C#, MSSQL, MYSQL JQuery,
Javascript, LINQ, WEBAPI, SaaS, Multitenancy, HTML/CSS Bootstrap, AngularJS

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fafs1RzGu2Y3lPbHpWamxjaDg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5fafs1RzGu2Y3lPbHpWamxjaDg/view?usp=sharing)

Email: kosiso.gaxion@gmail.com

------
axlvicenzi
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Tornado), Go (gin-gonic, gorilla), C/C++,
Java, C#, Lua, HTML/JS/LESS, Shell Script, Docker, Qt, REST, OAuth, AWS,
RTMP/HLS/DASH.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrevicenzi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrevicenzi/)

Email: hire[at]alexandrevicenzi[dot]com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: full stack, C#, VB, .NET, JavaScript, PHP, SQL, ASP MVC, jQuery,
ReactJS, AngularJS, and more...

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

------
nunoarruda
Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to Canada

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6, TypeScript, JSON, AJAX,
HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, SVG, Bootstrap, React, jQuery, Angular, Ionic,
PhoneGap, Cordova, Wijmo

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
darkrabite
Location: Greater Seattle area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Microsoft stack mostly, Moderate linux experience. C#, Java,
Powershell, ASP.Net, MSSQL + AlwaysOn, SSRS, SSIS Resume:
[http://www.barabbi.org/FionaKilfoyleResume.pdf](http://www.barabbi.org/FionaKilfoyleResume.pdf)
Email: Top of resume

------
arafsheikh
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13xlYdLTC0UU3RxZ1BUZEJHbjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13xlYdLTC0UU3RxZ1BUZEJHbjQ/view)

Github: [https://github.com/arafsheikh](https://github.com/arafsheikh)

Email: <See Résumé>

Job type: Summer Internship

------
notoriaga

      Location: New York
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Haskell, Scala, MySQL, Flask, Unix
      Résumé/CV: 
      https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3KkCI61m9rTYTlFUVpFVGJuS3c/view?usp=sharing
      Email: smeyer@oberlin.edu
    

Graduating with a BA in Computer Science and Mathematics. Looking for entry
level work.

------
artur_makly
We are a near-shore full-service team in (EST)-The founder is a native NY'ker
+ Masters (NYU ITP )

    
    
      Location: NYC & Buenos Aires
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate:NO
      Technologies: https://jpst.it/YQHr
      Résumé/CV: http://bitly.com/fullstackdevteam
      Email:(see CV)
      Portfolio: http://Design2Dev.com

------
letientai299
Location: Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, Javascript.

Personal website:
[http://letientai299.github.io](http://letientai299.github.io)

I have 3 years working on Java technology. I've built Enterprise website,
desktop application. Currently, I'm intersting in Function programming
language and nodejs tech stack. Still a noob, but I can learn new thing fast.

------
sp33k3rph433k
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Seattle, Denver, Vermont, Boston, or California

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, React, Postgres

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hp14HQFoBb2teLrDKzpmTUfp...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hp14HQFoBb2teLrDKzpmTUfpoeaCcuadamH4x9fVchs/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: camkidman@gmail.com

------
deeteecee
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: (3 years full stack) ruby/rails, python/django, java/spring +
maven, bash, javascript, jquery, html, mysql, postgres, and more.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6X7NonAZqwvZThjUklrbF9UcG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6X7NonAZqwvZThjUklrbF9UcG..).

Email: d.tchen@ucla.edu

------
redvirus
Location: Maine

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Within Maine

Technologies: Golang,BlockChain, C#, ASP.net, Node.js, Javascript, HTML, CSS,
MSSQL, MySQL, Oracle, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencer-
krigbaum-01233b34/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencer-krigbaum-01233b34/)

Email: Skrigbaum872002 AT gmail DOT com

------
ganwar
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (NLTK, scikit-learn, pandas, theano, pylearn2),
Javascript, ReactJS, Solidity (Ethereum contract development), Apache Spark

Skills: Machine Learning, Deep Learning (published author), Full Stack Web
Dev, Ethereum Smart contract development

Resume/CV: Available upon request (please msg here on HN)

Email: Available upon request (please msg here on HN)

------
mrwnmonm
Location: Cairo, Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/g91nrx81bk4zglg/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/g91nrx81bk4zglg/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/mrwnmonm](https://github.com/mrwnmonm)

Email: mrwnmonm[at]gmail.com

------
rxhl
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

1\. Front-End: HTML5/CSS3, JS, ES6, D3.js, jQuery, Bootstrap, React, Webpack,
willing to learn any other JS framework

2\. Back-End: Python(Django/Flask)

3\. Resume: [http://rahulxsharma.com](http://rahulxsharma.com)

4\. Other: MySQL, MongoDB, AWS, Linux, SAS, Photoshop

I am also familiar with ML (scikit-learn) and other packages in Python.

Email: rs2376[at]cornell[dot]edu

------
t0mk
Location: Finland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: devops, python, golang, docker, linux, ansible, jupyter,
sysadmin stuff, bitcoin, machine learning, data analytics, visualization

Résumé/CV: [https://t0mk.github.io](https://t0mk.github.io)

Email: tom.to.the.k@gmail.com

I am a sysadmin with dev background, interested in cryptocurrencies and
machine learning.

------
climaxius
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Go, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osR71c3pzddkQaOqpD0Il5z6...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osR71c3pzddkQaOqpD0Il5z6XfsXt3bwcp1jtyCEuf8/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: see CV

Currently interviewing, looking for a new challenge after a job break!

------
wildlingjill
Location: San Jose, CA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Angular, Node, Express, MongoDB, MySQL, HTML,
CSS, Mocha, Chai, Python, Swift

Résumé/CV:
[http://jillcrobinson.com/docs/jillrobinsonresumeMay17.pdf](http://jillcrobinson.com/docs/jillrobinsonresumeMay17.pdf)

Email: contact@jillcrobinson.com

------
arcom

      Location: Greater Boston Area (USA)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: node, react, react-native, mongoDB, graphql, redux, meteor
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/comito https://github.com/acomito 
      Email: arcomito at gmail dot com

------
tuxxy
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Golang, Linux, Bootstrap, Cryptography, Flask, RESTful
APIs, AWS,

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/jvujoS](https://goo.gl/jvujoS)

Email: me |at| johnpacific.com

I'm a security centric developer with a focus on cryptography. Let me know if
I fit with your organization.

------
halite
Location: Calgary, Alberta

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian Citizen)

Technologies: .NET, Python, meteor

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: maple@outlook.com

Education: BS (University of Alberta), PMP

Online Education: Coursera (Machine Learning, Neural networks), Udacity's
self-driving car (in-progress)

Experience: Developer, PM, BA

Preferred Role: Looking for opportunities to transition into technical product
manager role (full-time).

------
anonyrattie
Location: Seattle, USA

Remote: WFH a lot

Willing to relocate: North/West EU only please.

Technologies: Scala, OCaml, Rust, Java 8, Linux, Puppet, "SRE/Devops"

Resume/CV: Please ask

Email: anonyrattie@protonmail.com

Dear reader:

I am very interested in spending the next 3-10 years in the EU. My preference
is Germany, as I have several years of University training in speaking German,
but I believe in learning the language where I live and assimilating.
President-elect Macron made several remarks in February which seized my
attention towards France, and I am studying France & French now consequently.
My perception is that my lifestyle would suit the EU reasonably well.

I have approximately 20 years programming experience, approximately 8 years
industry experience, approximately 4-5 years university programming experience
as a RA, approximately 2 years of German language training, and a Bachelor's &
Master's degree in computer science from a US university. I've mostly worked
in enterprises and have worked as an unofficial tech lead in each one. My
technology history is highly polyglot and on the backend or in the
"DevOps"/SRE side. I frequently spend my evenings on my own projects,
occasionally open source.

I have a very boring life: no criminal convictions, a wife and child, several
quiet hobbies, enjoy long rides on public transit, good cheese, etc. We all
have up-to-date passports. In this sort of thing, I believe I make a very good
employee.

You want to hire me because you want to hire someone focused on quality day
in, day out, but with an eye towards the business and taking leadership.
Possibly you are ready to start a quality push and need a new architect who
will argue for this. Possibly you need to reorganize your DevOps team and need
a tech lead or manager who can dual-wield both code and work with the needs of
the institution. In any case, you want to hire me because you need someone to
be a dissenter. I am not making a joke: If you want a regular worker who
doesn't make waves, you don't want to hire me.

Regrettably, I do not have a work visa, so I am putting out this inquiry with
the preface: we will need to organize the paperwork to make everything in
order, and thus - the earliest I could start would be early 2018.

Regards, A. Rattie.

Posting under an alias because coworkers read HN. :)

------
allwein
Location: Pittsburgh, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Objective-C, ASP.NET MVC, C#, MSSQL, WebAPI

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9xkvrk6ke949sp/ChrisAllwein_resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9xkvrk6ke949sp/ChrisAllwein_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: chris@downrightsimple.com

------
bgammon

      Location: New York, NY, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, HTML, CSS, Python, Django, Java, C#, Unity, C, GNU/Linux, nginx, DevOps
      Résumé/CV: http://bradengammon.com/resume.pdf
      Email: 1dvo1t299d7ihmrh@bgammon.me

------
blemming
Location: Montreal, Québec, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Not yet

Technologies: Javascript(Fullstack nodejs,vuejs) Html, css, sass, less, git,
gulp, webpack

Resume/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!Am4okBU5C8O-jkXN1M4YzvZi_jmD](https://1drv.ms/b/s!Am4okBU5C8O-jkXN1M4YzvZi_jmD)

Email: developer[at]dustinnewell.com

------
hn_jobs_may_17
Location: Denver, Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (especially React), PHP, C#, C++.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/234zb7t5z0qnevu/hn.jobs.may.17.res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/234zb7t5z0qnevu/hn.jobs.may.17.resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hn.jobs.may.17@gmail.com

------
KevinKraft
I have experience at a big law firm and code.

Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4FVjtzcysdQTTVYSzhaZnloZnM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4FVjtzcysdQTTVYSzhaZnloZnM/view)

Email: KevinKraft.M@gmail.com

------
baubrey91
Location:Los Angeles, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies:
iOS, Xcode, Swift, Cocoa Touch, SQL Résumé/CV:
[http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf](http://brandonaubrey.com/Resume.pdf)
Email: baubrey91@gmail.com

------
legal401

      Location: Tokyo
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: Law (NY qualified)  
      Résumé/CV: 8 years experience as attorney at top global law firm (NYC and Tokyo) and in-house counsel at large American tech company. 
      Email: considerlegal@gmail.com

------
ekns

      Location: Helsinki, Finland (atm, I travel a lot)
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
      Technologies: Python, Haskell, Elixir, Postgres, Tensorflow, keras, etc.
      Résumé/CV: kunnas.com/cv
      Email: hn@kunnas.com
    

AI-flavoured full stack developer :)

------
Codango
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes,

Willing ro relocate: Maybe,

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, NodeJs, Java/JavaEE

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kee3cwoqjgj409w/Verem_Dugeri.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kee3cwoqjgj409w/Verem_Dugeri.pdf?dl=0)

Email: verem.dugeri@gmail.com

------
HugoMelo
Location: SF

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Full stack web development with Ruby on Rails, Redis, heroku,
git, PostgreSQL, html + css + js

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugo-
melo-b90564116/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugo-melo-b90564116/)

Email: me@hugomelo.com

------
mbenchi10
Type: summer intenrship Location: NYC Remote: Yes, Willing to relocate: yes
team: growth, marketing, community, product. Résumé/CV:
[http://menajemb.com/](http://menajemb.com/) Email: mbenchimol18@gmail.com

------
Entangled
Swift developer for the Apple ecosystem: Server, Desktop, Mobile, Watch, TV
and everything in between.

    
    
        Location: Venezuela
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Swift
        Résumé/CV: github.com/kuyawa
        Email: haxapp@gmail.com

------
kclay
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (Occasionally travel to Austin is ok)

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, React, Node, Express,Typescript), Python,
PHP, Css, SaSS, MySQL, Postgres

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/rCMbRU](https://goo.gl/rCMbRU)

Email: keystonclay [at] gmail.com

------
so_serious

      Location: Davis, California
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Javascript, C#, C, Android, embedded, games, performance optimization, video
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kay-neuenhofen-42398720

------
silverdrake11

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Machine learning, Django, DSP, LaTeX
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ywe0x2cxgdh5j3/resume3.pdf?dl=1
      Email: kevinnasto@gmial.com

------
tonym9428

      Location: Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com
    

I'm looking for a Statistician, Econometrician, or Data Scientist position.

------
zedl
Location: Connecticut

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Javascript, Java, Angular 2, SQL, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6lVqt0olxv0VkY2YV85QmJtZW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6lVqt0olxv0VkY2YV85QmJtZWM)

Email: zhiheli3@gmail.com

------
parion
Location: Tempe, AZ, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java, HTML, JavaScript, CSS3, node.js, SQL, WordPress,
Wireframing/Prototyping

Résumé/CV: [http://griffinwiebel.com/](http://griffinwiebel.com/)

Email: griffinwiebel [at] gmail [dot] com

------
MadManE

      Location: Denver, CO, USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Dependent on new location and nature of work
      Technologies: 2D/3D mechanical design, SolidWorks, AutoCAD, FEA, CFD
      Résumé/CV: e-mail
      Email: enmock at gmail

------
42IsNOTCorrect
Senior software engineer. Austin.

> Mostly Java, C, C++ & A fair amount of Node. > Spring Framework > API
> Architecture and development > SQL & NoSQL experience > Experience with
> (real) big data and low latency development from bast jobs.

------
sharmanaetor

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, PHP, Java, Spring, JHipster
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/Td5iFg
      Email: sharmagauravanil [at] gmail [dot] com

------
janaks09
Location: Kathmandu, Nepal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, Asp.Net Core, Web API, Javascript, MSSQL/Postgresql/MongoDB,
OAuth, OpenId, Azure, VSTS, Git etc.

Resume/CV: [https://janaks.com.np](https://janaks.com.np)

Email: old_ink@hotmail.com

------
cpcat
Location: Lebanon (Eastern European Time Zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS/Android, mostly camera apps (Mobile Computer Vision)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JAVXXt](https://goo.gl/JAVXXt)

Email: mohd [dot] moubarak [at] gmail [dot] com

------
jyriand
Location: Estonia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: Java, clojure, javascript(reactJs, emberJS), AWS, kubernetes,
MongoDB, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jyriand](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jyriand)

Email: jyriand [at] gmail.com

\---

Edit: formatting

------
newmlphd
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(TensorFlow, Scipy, Numpy,sklearn), R, Sql, Mongo

Email: newmlphd@forward.cat

Resume: I will be soon receiving a PhD in Machine Learning and am interested
to hear what kind of opportunities there are. I am interested in jobs starting
in the summer.

------
BilalBudhani
Location: Mumbai, India.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: ReactJS, React Native, JavaScript, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Webpack,
NodeJS, HTML5+CSS3

Resume: [https://bilalbudhani.me](https://bilalbudhani.me)

email: bilalbudhani(at)gmail(dot)com

------
rsresende
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, VB.net, ASP.net, SQL, Oracle

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramon-
resende-16341621](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramon-resende-16341621)

Email: rsresende.ti@gmail.com

------
drewbailey
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, AWS, Node, React, Vue, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drewbailey.io/assets/resume.pdf](https://drewbailey.io/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: drewbailey5@gmail.com

------
rezloh
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, AngularJS, jQuery, CSS3, HTML5,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Node.js, Express, RESTful APIs

Resume/CV: tylerholzer.com/public/assets/resume.pdf Email: tyler.s.holzer at
gmail dot com

------
navalsaini
Founder of [https://halfchess.com](https://halfchess.com)

Technologies: NodeJS, ReactJS and others (because I have been developing MVPs
end to end - quite a few others)

Email: navalnovel at gmail dot com

Location: India

------
benstannard
Location: Portland, OR Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies:
Python3, Flask, PostgreSQL, HTML/Bootstrap Résumé/CV: github.com/benstannard
Email: ben.stannard@gmail.com

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, VB, SQL, javascript, MVC

resume: [http://thecaptains.blog/resume/](http://thecaptains.blog/resume/)

email: in profile, on resume

------
robinrob
Location: Edinburgh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ruby, Angular,

Rails, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
Jedd
Can you please summarise at the conclusion the breakdown of people who
declined to write their country in the Location: field, and what that country
was determined to be?

------
suaron
Location: Ukraine, Kharkiv

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Stack: Ruby, JS, Rails, AWS, Postgres, DevOps, UNIX

Resume / Contact Info: [http://bit.ly/2p3zgnz](http://bit.ly/2p3zgnz)

\---

Full Stack Web developer.

------
jeminewo
Location: Greater Philadelphia Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES!

Technologies experienced- SAP, MySQL, PHP, Cold Fusion, Ruby on Rails, JIRA,
Salesforce, CRM

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/jeminewo

Email: jeminewo@gmail.com

------
herve76
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Firebase, Heroku, NodeJS, React Native, React, VueJS

Résumé/CV: [http://jsapp.me](http://jsapp.me)

Email: contact@jsapp.me

------
JajaMan
Location: US East Coast Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies: Product Manager
and recent MBA grad Resume: email me Email: Tzeentch99@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
kazamos
Location: Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React

Résumé/CV: github.com/elazzabi | elazzabi.com

Email: elazzabi.ahmed@gmail.com

------
GavinMcG
dang, why did this and the freelancer thread drop so quickly?

------
sridca

      Location: Quebec, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: For ideal role, yes.
      Technologies: Go, Python, Elixir, Haskell
      Résumé/CV: http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca
      Email: srid@srid.ca
    

I live in Quebec with a «famille d'accueil» doing French immersion as part of
my sabbatical.

I'm passionate about creating software; seeing it take shape and used by
users. I take pride in that which I create. My experience has been mostly in
the backend, but I've been learning the frontend side of things as well.

[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sridca)

------
Helmet

      Location: Virginia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, to a large city in the USA
      Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, SQL, GraphQL,R
      Résumé/CV: Available on request
      Email: mk8ef@icloud.com
    

Generalist with experience in data analytics/engineering/visualization,
machine learning implementation (with a healthy grasp of theory), and web
services.

------
Numberwang
London/remote Yes Tech writer

Numberwang@outlook.com

------
SriniK
[ deleted and moved to right thread ]

~~~
staz
wrong thread

~~~
SriniK
Thanks. Fixed.

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Sr. Front-end and Backend Engineer | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

Y Combinator-Backed People.ai is Hiring Engineers to Help Us Build AI for
Better Team Management

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them not want to come to work. Everyone has had a manager
who regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless
work. Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire,
coach and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their
gut, either because they don’t have the data to make better decisions or
because they don’t know how to make sense out of it.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because
they’re a particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively
say what makes a “top performer” do better than a “low performer.” People.ai
is solving that by making sales transparent and building the world’s first AI
for managing sales teams.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for a Senior Software
Engineers to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus! This
isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product.

We offer a competitive salary with equity, a cool company culture, lunches and
free snacks and drinks. At this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship.

People.ai is located within walking distance of Caltrain in San Francisco.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management! Apply here:
[https://peopleai.workable.com/](https://peopleai.workable.com/)

~~~
XaspR8d
FYI this is the "Who wants to be hired?" thread, not the "Who's Hiring?"
thread.

~~~
rogik
Yeah - made a mistake and can't figure out how to delete it. My apology.

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts would pay them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria. We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help
us with the architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend,
working on our algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science
degree from a top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at
scale. We use Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search,
but we're open to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, PHP, C++, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack,
NYC, Developer

~~~
itamarst
Wrong thread, this is the one for potential employees.

